# Partner Visa 309



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

I am a Kenyan in Nairobi Kenya. My wife is an Australian citizen. My partner visa application was lodged in July 2014 in Nairobi Kenya. Received the acknowledgement letter bearing my file number recently. 

So, can any one guess the next expected stage from my CO at Australian High Commission in Nairobi, Kenya?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Your post was not in the correct place, so I moved it, Hassali.abdi. Best wishes.


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

as per my experience usually they will review your application in the first month and if there was any missing documents to start the process they will inform you. 
if everything was complete and there was no question on proccessing you have to wait around one year to receive request for Medical checkup and PCC,


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Mans4,

I sumbitted the Police Check with the application, CO assigned, and acknowledgement with the file number received, also provided the Biometric data with the application.
We have a baby girl who is an Australian, she is 7 months old and was born in Brisbane, Australia. 

Does having an Australian child adds and advantage on the application processing times and the outcome?

From here, what will be the next step? Interview, health check or what?


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

you have to wait until receive email for medical checkup , maybe they request again police check after one year , usually processing time is 12-19 month for HR country, 

Surely your child is good evidence for CO to show your relationship is genuine. But it doesn't change the processing time for the external checkup which is taking long time.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have read many of the posts on this forum, and majority of the applicants if not all, are indicating that their interviews were conducted through telephone which was actually contrary to the picture I had in my mind, that interviews will be done face-to-face with the CO. 
If the possibility of AHCs' interview is tele-interview, do they just call you without giving you a notice prior to the interview day?

May you please help me to understand this, are all interviews through telephone? or there are exceptional cases? Your experiences on this gives me a hint on what to expect as I am waiting for the interview.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

You will get notice from CO regarding time of Interview , usually takes around one hours, all is belongs to CO , sometimes telephonic , sometimes face 2 face , some times no interview.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello friends,

A gain I seek your assistant on one issue-Is that as I said earlier, I we have got ababy girl and my wife is an Australian. Our daughter was born in Australia. We lodged my partner application and waiting to be contacted by CO. 

Q-Do we need to go for DNA test to confirm that the baby is my biological child?

I mean am I going to request by the CO to provide DNA test?

Thanks for help.


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

You can do that if CO ask for more evidence ,


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Mans4 for your quick response. I appreciate alot.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have read many of the posts on this forum, and majority of the applicants if not all, are indicating that their interviews were conducted through telephone which was actually contrary to the picture I had in my mind, that interviews will be done face-to-face with the CO.
> If the possibility of AHCs' interview is tele-interview, do they just call you without giving you a notice prior to the interview day?
> ...


I was invited to the Australian High Commission for a face-to-face interview on February 21, 2014 and it was probably the worst experience of my life. 2 (female) officers grilled me for 2 and a half hours. Thank GOD!! It was almost 5 o'clock (closing time for AHC) when they let me go, if they would've had more time they probably would've kept going for couple of more hours 

The officer didn't ask me one detail about my relationship with my husband and our history and life we spent together (2 years) in Australia before we got married. She kept on asking me about my student visa. It seemed like she was trying to convince me that my relationship wasn't genuine and that my husband will probably find an aussie girl someday and leave me  I knew that wasn't true at all, but it did upset me at that very vulnerable state of mind. I gave her a piece of my mind, it took everything in me to answer her interrogatory (rude) questions as politely as I could.

She kept on asking me why we didn't have a typical big Indian wedding. I told her that was a religious thing and because we both are Christians, we preferred getting married in a court first (as funds were tight then with already losing $3060 from our first rejected 820/801 application, travelling offshore expense, applying for the visa again- another $3085) and then when we have our finances sorted out in the near future, we will definitely be doing a big church wedding.

Towards the end of the interview-cum-interrogation, I couldn't hold it anymore and just started sobbing. Then she seemed like she got a little nervous, and offered me water and kleenex.

I am not trying to scare you, just sharing with you what happened with me. I apologize if I freaked you out.
Hope you don't have to go through an interview or if you do have to, hope it isn't anything like mine 

Good Luck mate!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Becky,

Sorry for the situation you have undergone, and I wish you the best and a grant of your visa to live your partner in peace in Australia.

In fact you have given me a sad story, Which I don't wish for anybody to face. But your story teaches me a lot and makes me more stronger and prepare for the worst in case it happens. Our relationship is genuine as we have got our daughter a live, and in case they need, they can take us for DNA test. 
We have been in relationship since 2009 and our marriage ceremony took place on 29th April 2013 in Nairobi Kenya. Our daughter is now 6 months old. She is an Australian as she was born in Australia and we provided the birth certificate of the baby bearing my name as the father.

Anyway, We expect the best and we will make sure to be as calm as possible with all the experience we have read in this forum.

Wish you a quick grant of Visa.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> Sorry for the situation you have undergone, and I wish you the best and a grant of your visa to live your partner in peace in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hey Hassan,

Thank you so much for your kind words 

I hope you get your visa ASAP!!! Neither of us have kids but we definitely want to have a couple of our own in the near future. I can't even imagine how hards things must be for you when little ones are in the midst of the visa issues/waiting period. It is a torture going through this process and I only wish and hope the best for you and your family.

We have been together for 4 years now and hoping and praying that things will fall into place soon.

You have been together for sometime now and also have a kid, if that isn't a good enough evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship, I don't know what is. As per the Partner Migration booklet (page 37), If you can prove that you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 2 years or more and you have a baby from your relationship, you could be considered for subclass 100 visa without having to wait for the 2-years on 309 visa.

No one deserves to be away from their kids and/or partner for whatever reason, it is brutal!!
This forum is indeed a great source of knowledge!!! with so many willing to help, it's amazing. God Bless our Seniors 

Good Luck to you and hope you get your visa very soon. Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Good Luck!!!*

Dear Becky,

Actually I have read that information regarding Partner Migration booklet (page 37), and I really fit that condition. we have been in relationship for 5 years, and we lodged our partner application after we have got our first baby born in Australia. It says, that kind of application do not need to wait for the 2 years temporary visa. I am automatically entitled to be considered for the subclass 100 visa without having to wait for the 2-years on 309 visa

The form I filled (47SP) contains for both 309 and 100 subclasses. 
This quote (*Acknowledgement of application for a Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) /Partner (Migrant) (class BC) (subclass 100) visa*) is from the acknowledgement letter i received from my CO.I

It shows that my application was for both the subclass. But the ball is in the hand of my CO.

Let's wish the best for all those who are in the period of 'torture' as you put it correctly.

Wish you and your family visa gran ASAP!

Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> Actually I have read that information regarding Partner Migration booklet (page 37), and I really fit that condition. we have been in relationship for 5 years, and we lodged our partner application after we have got our first baby born in Australia. It says, that kind of application do not need to wait for the 2 years temporary visa. I am automatically entitled to be considered for the subclass 100 visa without having to wait for the 2-years on 309 visa
> 
> ...


Hey Hassan,

That title is because the applicants must apply for both 309 and 100 visa together. Applicants can't apply for subclass 100 directly. The department assess the application and if the applicant fits in the criteria of 100 visa straightaway (which you do) then they assess the application for 100, no dramas!

I think your case officer (whoever that'll be) will consider your case for partner permanent (100) visa directly. You've been in a relationship with your partner for 5 years and also have a baby from your relationship, hopefully you won't have any issues getting the visa.
Hope you get the visa soon 

Good Luck!!! Thanks for your kinds words.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Helpful comment*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Hassan,
> 
> That title is because the applicants must apply for both 309 and 100 visa together. Applicants can't apply for subclass 100 directly. The department assess the application and if the applicant fits in the criteria of 100 visa straightaway (which you do) then they assess the application for 100, no dramas!
> 
> ...


Dear Becky,

That is very helpful comment. And I now learnt that I am expecting from the CO to consider me for the 100 subclass. Thanks Becky for this.

I also, thank to our administrators, seniors, and active members of this wonderful forum for their devotion to pass and share their experiences with others, as well allowing others to share their problems and their success.

If it were not this forum, surely many would have suffered for lack of information.

I will let all of your know all that will follow my application here on this forum.

Good luck for all of you guys.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> That is very helpful comment. And I now learnt that I am expecting from the CO to consider me for the 100 subclass. Thanks Becky for this.
> 
> ...


Happy to help, Hassan!  This forum has been a blessing for me too  I don't know what I would've done without it. Everyone helped me out so much while I was preparing my application.

Hope everything works out for you very soon. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey Friends in the Forum.

I hope every thing is well with everybody. 

I am back with a question
Q: Can somebody compare and give me the difference for partners applications that do not have got a child, i.e just only married for sometime with no children from their relationship and those with children from their relationship in terms of processing times, evidence?

Would be glad to her the advantages of having a child out of the relationship when it comes to partner visa.

Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hey Friends in the Forum.
> 
> I hope every thing is well with everybody.
> 
> ...


There are no advantages to having a child in regard to processing time nor in terms of the evidence you need to provide. Of course having a child together counts as good evidence, but it doesn't mean you still don't need to provide evidence in all four categories they ask for.

The only advantages to having a child together in regards to immigration is 1) you don't have to live together for 12 months total in order to qualify for a de facto visa if you have a child together; and 2) If you've been married or de facto for two years or more, and you have a child together, you qualify to go straight to a partner permanent residency visa instead of a temporary partner visa. If you DON'T have a child together, you have to be de facto or married for THREE years or more in order to qualify for that.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear CollegeGirld, 

Thans so so so Much for the answer.

In fact I am becoming addicted to this forum for its detailed information I get and the burning issues discussed. I am sure I happened to know it at my time in need for it. One will not need to hire an Immi agent if he/she keenly follows this forum as the forum covers almost all the immi visas available in Aus immi todate.

I would like to request those who got/will get their visas not to abandon this forum but keep on helping otheres. Remember There are pple who are in need for information as you were. Therefore dont sit on valuable information. I promise I will be following this forum for the rest of my life regardless of my application outcome.
Like you all members.

Cheers
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Perfect Explanation CG!


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I want to ask the obvious.
I mean, I have visited this Check the progress of an online application which says that the progress of online application can be checked.

Why not paper application? It would be great if paper application could be tracked online. This would enable us to know the progress of our applications which would reduce stresses, the waiting torture, and even to get the answers for so many questions.

Good luck for all of us.

Hassan


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Hassan
I agree that online checking of the progress of paper-based applications is a very good idea. But I am not optimistic that it will happen. The future focus of DIBP will be online services, with paper-based applications being phased out over time. We paper applicants will just have to endure the stress of waiting without progress information. You are not alone. Patience is our only option. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Hi Hassan
> I agree that online checking of the progress of paper-based applications is a very good idea. But I am not optimistic that it will happen. The future focus of DIBP will be online services, with paper-based applications being phased out over time. We paper applicants will just have to endure the stress of waiting without progress information. You are not alone. Patience is our only option. Cheers and good luck.


Hello Dinkum,

This is enough response.

Let's play our Patience game as it is our only option.

Good luck for you too.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I want to ask the obvious.
> I mean, I have visited this Check the progress of an online application which says that the progress of online application can be checked.
> ...


Very unfortunate for applicants who lodged paper applications. There is no way to track the application. The VFS online tracker is USELESS! Since I submitted my application till date it is showing me the same status it was showing me on day 1. And we can't track the process on the DIBP website either 

We are on the mercy of the AHC operators to update us on the processing who are USELESS too just like the VFS tracker. Each operator has a different update every time I call. They just recite what they see on their computer screen when they bring up our application details and give us the answer we have already heard or the information we are already aware of. On top of all this, some operators are extremely rude, like I just disturbed them 

This process is s NIGHTMARE!! There is no other way to describe it, and nothing seems to be done to make it less of a pain in the behind. The applicants are already dealing with the misery of having to live away from their family/partner for so long and when AHC gives such vague answers relating to the processing it makes life 1000 times more depressing and miserable.

Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Very unfortunate for applicants who lodged paper applications. There is no way to track the application. The VFS online tracker is USELESS! Since I submitted my application till date it is showing me the same status it was showing me on day 1. And we can't track the process on the DIBP website either
> 
> We are on the mercy of the AHC operators to update us on the processing who are USELESS too just like the VFS tracker. Each operator has a different update every time I call. They just recite what they see on their computer screen when they bring up our application details and give us the answer we have already heard or the information we are already aware of. On top of all this, some operators are extremely rude, like I just disturbed them
> 
> ...


Becky

What you have stated is only TRUE. They don't feel what were are feeling. I wish they could have feel the depression and the miserable that the applicants are undergoing during this long process.

I know people who have applied for partner visas in Nairobi Kenya. Immediately they have lodged the forms, within the first week, they were called to attend face-to-face interview, given the medical forms and provided the police check within the first two weeks and completed. After everything were handed over, they were told not contact the CO. The CO(Female), of one applicant told him that if he rings for a period of 12 months, to ask about the visa, he may collect rejection instead of Visa

What kind of a human being are these COs. They are stick to the set timeframe for Nairobi, previously, it used to be 9-10 months. But now increased to 12 months. Very unfortunate for something that can be finished within weeks.

Whatever the case, let us hope the best out of the COs.

Good luck and wish you the best Becky
Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Quite honestly, even if you'd submitted online, you wouldn't know anything anyway. There is no real "tracking" of the process for partner visa applications. It doesn't show you when you get assigned a CO, what they've looked at, what they've accepted as okay, etc. All it shows you is that you've submitted your application, and then once it's granted it shows that. But once it's granted, you can find that out through VEVO, and you'll likely get the grant email at the exact same time as the online system updates anyway. 

If they actually had a USEFUL tracking system, that would be great- but you're not missing out on anything.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd love to see some sort of counter... "COs are currently looking at applications lodged ___ date." Then once they're looking at your date, "CO has accepted your relationship as genuine." "Medicals are approved." "Police checks are approved - you meet the character requirement." "There is a slight delay as your medicals were referred, but we'll let you know as soon as they're back." "We've sent your external security checks out, but security checks through ___ (country) can take 18 months or more to come back as a result of ___ (country)'s method of confirming background checks. Please be prepared to wait that long. We'll notify you as soon as we get them back." "Everything with your application is approved - you're just waiting in queue for approval now, which should happen in ____(month) or ___ (month)."

I know, I know... I'm dreamin.'


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'd love to see some sort of counter... "COs are currently looking at applications lodged ___ date." Then once they're looking at your date, "CO has accepted your relationship as genuine." "Medicals are approved." "Police checks are approved - you meet the character requirement." "There is a slight delay as your medicals were referred, but we'll let you know as soon as they're back." "We've sent your external security checks out, but security checks through ___ (country) can take 18 months or more to come back as a result of ___ (country)'s method of confirming background checks. Please be prepared to wait that long. We'll notify you as soon as we get them back." "Everything with your application is approved - you're just waiting in queue for approval now, which should happen in ____(month) or ___ (month)."
> 
> I know, I know... I'm dreamin.'


What you describe would be a great help CG rather than current don't call us we'll call you system.Even if it still took 9 months at least you would be able to see at what stage your visa was at.
They could even make money from it by charging pay per view, I would have happily paid $10 a month to see what was going on!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*If Only!*



CollegeGirl said:


> I'd love to see some sort of counter... "COs are currently looking at applications lodged ___ date." Then once they're looking at your date, "CO has accepted your relationship as genuine." "Medicals are approved." "Police checks are approved - you meet the character requirement." "There is a slight delay as your medicals were referred, but we'll let you know as soon as they're back." "We've sent your external security checks out, but security checks through ___ (country) can take 18 months or more to come back as a result of ___ (country)'s method of confirming background checks. Please be prepared to wait that long. We'll notify you as soon as we get them back." "Everything with your application is approved - you're just waiting in queue for approval now, which should happen in ____(month) or ___ (month)."
> 
> I know, I know... I'm dreamin.'


OMG!!! This does sound like a (BEAUTIFUL!) dream  
If only DIBP/AHC would be nice enough to look after the applicants and develop this system, life or should I say the wait for the visa would become so much more tolerable.

I guess there is no fees for dreaming....hahaha dream on!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> What you describe would be a great help CG rather than current don't call us we'll call you system.Even if it still took 9 months at least you would be able to see at what stage your visa was at.
> They could even make money from it by charging pay per view, I would have happily paid $10 a month to see what was going on!


Me too!! As long the update is up-to-date. I doubt this will happen though. Nothing wrong in hoping and wishing for good things I guess 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'd love to see some sort of counter... "COs are currently looking at applications lodged ___ date." Then once they're looking at your date, "CO has accepted your relationship as genuine." "Medicals are approved." "Police checks are approved - you meet the character requirement." "There is a slight delay as your medicals were referred, but we'll let you know as soon as they're back." "We've sent your external security checks out, but security checks through ___ (country) can take 18 months or more to come back as a result of ___ (country)'s method of confirming background checks. Please be prepared to wait that long. We'll notify you as soon as we get them back." "Everything with your application is approved - you're just waiting in queue for approval now, which should happen in ____(month) or ___ (month)."
> 
> I know, I know... I'm dreamin.'


Waw CG

You know where the life lies! it was said that the 'shoe wearer knows where the shoe pinches'. You have described the best way that applicants would enjoy their daily life while following their applications progress.

Nobody could complain the long and shortness of case period. Everybody would have get his visa knowing all the steps followed.

I doubt if this is going to happen for even so many years to come. 
Imagine the statement *""Everything with your application is approved - you're just waiting in queue for approval now, which should happen in ____(month) or ___ (month)."*

I wish this could be possible.

Hope this will happen when you become the minister for immigration of Australia. The only person who can make such changes is someone who came to Australia through this miserable period of time and long waiting of a process that take place under unknown and dark world.

Good luck CG, Becky and every body, and try to realize this dream, 
"*Yes sure you can do it*"

Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Waw CG
> 
> You know where the life lies! it was said that the 'shoe wearer knows where the shoe pinches'. You have described the best way that applicants would enjoy their daily life while following their applications progress.
> 
> ...


Correctly Said Hassan!! These changes can only be implemented by someone who has actually been through the dark and depressing days this procedure brings with it.

No other person can even begin to imagine what this bewildering! procedure does to the applicants and their families who are thousands of miles apart, talking about the ones that are offshore.

GOD be with them!! Hope everyone is re-united with their partners very soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Colleagues,

Hope everything is fine with you all!

I would like to ask the seniors and anybody who can answer my question. 
I have hired an Immi Agent for my partner Visa. The agent is in Australia and I am in Nairobi Kenya.

When the AHC communicated to us about the receipt of my application, they directly sent the mail to my Registered Immi Agent. Then my agent forwarded the mail to me and to my wife. Obviously, this is because I have filled form 956 and I paid for it.

Q1: Can I contact the AHC to ask anything that I feel like pressing about my application or I have to ask my agent so that she contacts them? I mean do I have access to the AHC legally or this will spoil something?

ONLY that.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is up to you. Sometimes you get a better response when it comes from an agent.

When my husband had his interview (not kenya but another high risk country) the case officer told him that we could email her directly and didn't need to go through the agent.

I have heard of some people where the co will only deal with the agent and applicant but in our case they had no trouble dealing with me (the sponsor). Funny enough when the grant came through the emailed it to me and the agent lol.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Gratitude Mish For your response.

I was hesitating to contact the AHC, the person who sent the acknowledgement letter, and I am not sure if the person is my CO. I doubt. But the sender has showed his email like [email protected].

So before I do anything, I was trying to seek more infor on this.

Your support is appreciated.
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It could be quite possible it is your case officer. Ours was the person who sent the acknowledgement email and it said something like "I have been appointed as your case officer".


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish,

The person didnt mentiony like yours. But said that "I request you to provide personal identifiers within 14 days, from today, which is taken that you have received this letter" 16 July 2014.

My application was sent from Aus to AHC , Nairobi thro post. They had no my Biometric data. So they requested to provide the fingerprints and facial photographt at Australian Visa Application center, Nairobi kenya. It was 22nd July, this year, just last month. nothing came from them since.

The next step will be seen.

Many thanks Mish
Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Pressing Question that need help*

Last year April, I applied for a short stay visa(456) at AHC, Nairobi. I wanted to attend a training in Melbourne, Victoria.
I was given reject, reasons being according to them, that "my bank statement was handled poorly, my international travel was very poor, I have not provided assets back home like title deeds, business fortunes". It was true that I never traveled to any country, and my passport was new and plain in deed.

Q:* Will the reject of that visa affects negatively on my 309/100 partner visa? *
A reminder(my wife is an Australian, we have been in relationship since 2009,, , we got married in April 2013 in Nariobi,kenya,we have got a baby of 7 months old from our relationship, we lived together for 3 months and my wife went back to Aust)

I request the seniors to discuss this in detail as they likely have came across a case like this.

With Big regards,
Hassan.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It shouldn't affect your 309 visa application, although you need to provide the information on the rejected visa application on your 309 application.

It's not uncommon for visitor and short-stay visas to be rejected if there's a concern you haven't proven enough reasons that you would return to your home country. This isn't the case with the 309 visa since that visa would allow you to live in Australia indefinitely.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear maggie-may24

I have provided everything in my 309/100 application forms-47 and 80. I even included the date applied, rejected, reasons rejected according to them, and even the file number of that 456 application. I tried to be sincere as much I could.

Thanks for the relief.
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as you disclose the rejected visa no issue. My husband had 2 rejected tourist visas and got approved for his 300 visa.

It is pretty common for tourist visas from the Africa region to get rejected.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It's not a problem, Hassan. You'll be fine.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Migration Lawyer*



Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> Hope everything is fine with you all!
> 
> ...


Hey Hassan,

From what I've been reading it depends on your case officer/AHC. AHC New Delhi usually communicates to the applicants who have hired migration agents. 
I don't this could spoil things for you.

The most your AHC will say will be that you need to communicate with them via your migration lawyer. If your AHC says this, I guess there is only one thing you can do which is to stay in regular contact with your lawyer and ask her to stay on top things.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Mish,
> 
> The person didnt mentiony like yours. But said that "I request you to provide personal identifiers within 14 days, from today, which is taken that you have received this letter" 16 July 2014.
> 
> ...


That's another thing we have in common. The acknowledgement letter and medicals request letter I received from AHC had the name of an officer but she didn't say that she was MY case officer because she wasn't. Then 191 days later I was assigned a case officer.

I could be wrong, as different AHCs operate on slightly different rules.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> *Pressing Question that need help*
> 
> Last year April, I applied for a short stay visa(456) at AHC, Nairobi. I wanted to attend a training in Melbourne, Victoria.
> I was given reject, reasons being according to them, that "my bank statement was handled poorly, my international travel was very poor, I have not provided assets back home like title deeds, business fortunes". It was true that I never traveled to any country, and my passport was new and plain in deed.
> ...


It shouldn't have any effect on your partner visa application decision. Many people have had rejected visitor visa(s) and still were granted a partner visa.

There was an applicant from India, whose 2-3 visitor visa applications were rejected because her partner was on bridging visa (his permanent visa was being processed) when she was applying for the visa and so immigration denied the visa.
She was granted the subclass 100 visa straightaway as she had been married for over 3 years and also had a kid from their relationship.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear maggie-may24
> 
> I have provided everything in my 309/100 application forms-47 and 80. I even included the date applied, rejected, reasons rejected according to them, and even the file number of that 456 application. I tried to be sincere as much I could.
> 
> ...


Honesty is the BEST policy! when it comes to DIBP  I'm sure your honesty will pay off.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Many thinks to CG, Migration Lawyer and Becky for sharing with me your valuable thoughts and experience.

*One More help on Another visitor visa:*

Ladies and Gentlement, 
I have applied the partner visa and submitted the Police Clearnce with the application. But medical not requested yet, as in Kenya we don't do it on our own, but wait instruction from the CO at AHC.

I have never seen my daughter as she was born in Australia, except through skype, and my wife for the last 14 months.

Considering that I have not even submitted medicals, and being from a high risk country, 
*Q1:* Can I apply visitor visa to see my family while waiting for the partner visa, if yes when can I apply, after medical or before even is okey?
*Q2:* If it is okey and granted the visitor visa and medical is requested while I am in Australia, can medical be done there in Australia? 
*Q3:* If to apply, what should I include(documents/evidence) in my application to boost the chance of getting a visa?
*Q4: * I apply it, what is the probability that they will grant me the visitor visa to sustain myself in the waiting period?

I will be delighted to hear from you, friends.
Hassan

Good luck to you all!!

Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hassan - you CAN apply, but quite honestly I think your chances of getting a visitor visa are very, very small. There are different levels of high-risk countries, and Kenya is one of the riskiest. I don't believe they are too magnanimous with the visitor visa for Kenyans. If Mish sees this hopefully she'll comment - she has experience with that, I believe. 

You absolutely can do medicals here in Aus if you do get a visitor visa approved. I would include whatever information you can in your application that shows you have a reason for returning to Kenya (property owned there, job, etc). if you're going to apply.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Visitor Visa*



Hassali.abdi said:


> Many thinks to CG, Migration Lawyer and Becky for sharing with me your valuable thoughts and experience.
> 
> *One More help on Another visitor visa:*
> 
> ...


Hey Hassan

No worries, always happy to help. I'll try to answer the ones that I know, dear seniors please do correct me if I'm wrong 

*Q1:* Can I apply visitor visa to see my family while waiting for the partner visa, if yes when can I apply, after medical or before even is okey?
*Answer:- Surely you can apply for a visitor visa. Doesn't matter when or where you do the medicals.
You won't need medicals for a 3-month visitor visa, anything longer will need medicals.*

*Q2:* If it is okey and granted the visitor visa and medical is requested while I am in Australia, can medical be done there in Australia? 
*Answer:- You can get the medicals done in Australia, Bupa Medical Visa Services is DIBP's new service provider since July 25, 2014 (Medibank used to do the onshore medicals for DIBP).
Bupa Medical Visa Services to conduct immigration health examinations in Australia

Below is the link to Bupa Visa Medical Services website:-
Bupa Medical Visa Services*

*Q3:* If to apply, what should I include(documents/evidence) in my application to boost the chance of getting a visa?
*Answer:- I'm guessing you're referring to the visitor visa application. Visitor visa applications get approved fairly quickly. You should check out the AHC website for your country; all the processing time frames should be on their website.
Make sure you're application had documents that prove your ties with your home country like job commitments, assets proving that you will be returning before your visa expires.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hassan - you CAN apply, but quite honestly I think your chances of getting a visitor visa are very, very small. There are different levels of high-risk countries, and Kenya is one of the riskiest. I don't believe they are too magnanimous with the visitor visa for Kenyans. If Mish sees this hopefully she'll comment - she has experience with that, I believe.
> 
> You absolutely can do medicals here in Aus if you do get a visitor visa approved. I would include whatever information you can in your application that shows you have a reason for returning to Kenya (property owned there, job, etc). if you're going to apply.


REALLY??? 
'Wanting to see his baby who he has never met' is not a good enough reason? when he is married to an Australian citizen? That is very inhuman of AHC if that's the case

I hope you get the visitor visa Hassan!! Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> REALLY???
> 'Wanting to see his baby who he has never met' is not a good enough reason? when he is married to an Australian citizen? That is very inhuman of AHC if that's the case
> 
> I hope you get the visitor visa Hassan!! Good Luck!
> ...


Unfortunately true Becky. Cairo are like Kenya and rejected a lot .... 1 being for someone to be in oz for the birth of their baby.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Many thinks to CG, Migration Lawyer and Becky for sharing with me your valuable thoughts and experience.
> 
> One More help on Another visitor visa:
> 
> ...


As CG said very hard to get a visitor visa from Kenya. Cairo is like that too!

You are married right? Your wife can apply for a family sponsored visitor visa for you. Alot of married couples from Egypt and Morocco have done this and have has success


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

what a wonderful support!, Becky,

I value your feedback my brother. 

The medical I am referring is that of my already applied partner 309/100 visa, which is not done yet.
The evidence I am referring is for the visitor visa as you understood it correctly.

I was thinking that , with my partner application already with them (AHC), and I will inform them that I am applying for a visitor visa while my partner is in process, and giving them all information including the file number of the visa already applied, would boost my chance of getting a visitor visa. According to my though, they would say that this person is already waiting for partner visa to be granted, he may not interest in sneak in the country illegally. My judgement can be poor incorrect.

I will thing of for a while, Kenya is a high risk, and getting a visitor visa to Australia needs a very huge evidence that I am will be returning home after the expire of the visa.

Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Unfortunately true Becky. Cairo are like Kenya and rejected a lot .... 1 being for someone to be in oz for the birth of their baby.


That is so sad Mish!! My heart goes out to the applicants from these countries.

I was so wrong when I thought things were strict for Indian applicants. So many applicants from India get visitor visas approved within 2 weeks, some even get them approved in 1 day and India is a high risk country like Cairo and Kenya. I don't understand how immigration works  They seems to even have different rules for different high risk countries.
AHC New Delhi allows "Special "Consideration" to almost every pregnant applicant or sponsor.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> As CG said very hard to get a visitor visa from Kenya. Cairo is like that too!
> 
> You are married right? Your wife can apply for a family sponsored visitor visa for you. Alot of married couples from Egypt and Morocco have done this and have has success


Many thanks to you Mish, that is we call you "Seniors"
Nothing come for free, you must have invested time and resource in getting all these valuable information that you are sharing with us. You proved it in deed!

Nice to have you all seniors.
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> what a wonderful support!, Becky,
> 
> I value your feedback my *brother*.
> 
> ...


No worries, happy to help 
You mean *sister*..hahaha 

Good Luck!! hope you get the visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> That is so sad Mish!! My heart goes out to the applicants from these countries.
> 
> I was so wrong when I thought things were strict for Indian applicants. So many applicants from India get visitor visas approved within 2 weeks, some even get them approved in 1 day and India is a high risk country like Cairo and Kenya. I don't understand how immigration works  They seems to even have different rules for different high risk countries.
> 
> ...


Hi Becky
There is high risk then there is high risk!!
The claim is that the ranking is based on the likelihood of applications being fraudulent and the number of overstayers from that particular country.
At one stage it was extremely difficult for people from the Philippines to get tourist visas due to the large number of overstayers. As the number has decreased in recent years it has become much easier for people to get tourist visas.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help
> You mean *sister*..hahaha
> 
> Good Luck!! hope you get the visa very soon.
> ...


OHHHH SORRY FOR MISPLACING YOU IN TERM OF GENDER!

Happy to be CORRECTED, SEINOR!

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Becky
> There is high risk then there is high risk!!
> The claim is that the ranking is based on the likelihood of applications being fraudulent and the number of overstayers from that particular country.
> At one stage it was extremely difficult for people from the Philippines to get tourist visas due to the large number of overstayers. As the number has decreased in recent years it has become much easier for people to get tourist visas.


I guess you're right. After all AHC/DIBP is only looking out for their beautiful country and trying to keep it that way.
It's just sad for people who are in such difficult situation that it is so hard for them to go and see their families.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> OHHHH SORRY FOR MISPLACING YOU IN TERM OF GENDER!
> 
> Happy to be CORRECTED, SEINOR!
> 
> ...


LOL!! No worries!


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Becky
> There is high risk then there is high risk!!
> The claim is that the ranking is based on the likelihood of applications being fraudulent and the number of overstayers from that particular country.
> At one stage it was extremely difficult for people from the Philippines to get tourist visas due to the large number of overstayers. As the number has decreased in recent years it has become much easier for people to get tourist visas.


YOU MEAN THHERE MANY KENYANS WHO OVERSTAYED IN AUSTRALIA AFTER THEIR VISA EXPIRED?

Oh they made us suffer then back here at home. 
That is AHC in Nairobi is so strict to the Kenyan and even those with PR in Kenya.

It is good to return home after you days are over, to show that you sincere, and obviously it will be simple for your to get the visa, and even others who will apply for it.

Thanks* aussiesteve* for the light on the visa rejects in High risk countries.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello Seniors again,

As I said in my earlier post in this thread, I received an acknowledgment letter, and a letter requesting Biometric data provision.

The person who sent was one person who is a Visa Processing Officer at AHC, Nairobi. The person has also indicated his/her position number, BUT different in deed.
In the acknowledgement letter, the position number has ONLY 4 digits, while in the other letter has 8 digits. Remember, both letters came from one email address but of different time but in one day. They don't match totally.


I am wondering why is it that the person has two different position numbers?

Only that,

Good luck everyone.
Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello All!

I would like to meet people who have applied Aust Partner visa in Nairobi. Searched but in vein!

As we have similarities and almost the same, I would contrast my situation with that of anybody applied in Nairobi, even before, not necessarily waiting the visa.

Different embassies in different countries must have some differences as CollegeGirl "as everything varies" put it in another thread on Partner visa 309 offshore.

In case you come across one in the forum, kindly inform me.

Best wishes for all of you,
Hassan


----------



## deepk43 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi Becky26,i just need ur help,could u let me ,why ur de facto visa refused?*

why they refused ur de facto visa? i am also on de facto visa..i have interview this friday ..i am soo nervous ..can u help me?wht they gone me in a interview?plzz


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

deepk43 said:


> why they refused ur de facto visa? i am also on de facto visa..i have interview this friday ..i am soo nervous ..can u help me?wht they gone me in a interview?plzz


Hey deepk43,

I have replied to your post on the below mentioned thread:-
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-you-get-asked-immigration-25.html#post552634

Hope this helps. Let me know if I can help. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Collegues,

Four (4) weeks from my application date. Nothing new still.

Not actually expecting to be granted the visa as early as now, BUT at least expecting to be told to do some activities like completing the Medical checks and the interview, so that I join the long waiting partner 309/100 applicants in other high risk countries.

*Medical or Interview*

Which one will come firs?

Good luck to all of you regardless of where you are(Onshore and Offshore, High risk or low risk), the subclass you applied and when you applied for.
Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hassan, you have sooooooo long left to wait (probably at least another 12-17 months, or even longer) that you don't WANT those things to happen yet. The longer they wait to request your medicals, the better the chances are that you might not have to pay to do them a second time. Interview will probably be first, but that's not definite. Hang in there. I know it's hard to be patient.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Processing times*



CollegeGirl said:


> Hassan, you have sooooooo long left to wait (probably at least another 12-17 months, or even longer) that you don't WANT those things to happen yet. The longer they wait to request your medicals, the better the chances are that you might not have to pay to do them a second time. Interview will probably be first, but that's not definite. Hang in there. I know it's hard to be patient.


Dear CG,

Many thanks for your advice and I appreciate.

AHC in Nairobi Kenya seems to be processing partner applications in 12 months. See the link below for the Nairobi AHC: 
Increase in Family Migration Processing Times - Australian High Commission

I hope their website is up to date.

Best Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Collegues,
> 
> Four (4) weeks from my application date. Nothing new still.
> 
> ...


In my case, medicals were requested 2 days after I received my acknowledgement of application from AHC in July 2013 and I was invited for a face-to-face interview in February 2014. I don't think there is a set protocol AHC follows as to what happens first; medicals or the interview. Quite confusing to be honest.

I agree with CG, you don't want AHC to request you either medicals or the interview just yet. Medicals are valid for 12 months from the date of issue and seeing how long things might take you'd rather wait to get them done, that's IF an interview would be requested as not all applicants get called for one.

My medicals have expired on August 4, 2014 and now I'm not sure if my case officer will be requesting for new medicals just like she requested for a new PCC. Although I have called AHC to inquire about this and the case officer has said that she doesn't want me to get the medicals done again and only wants me to submit the PCC. Worried about what if she changes her mind about the medicals after I provide my new PCC causing further delay.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> In my case, medicals were requested 2 days after I received my acknowledgement of application from AHC in July 2013 and I was invited for a face-to-face interview in February 2014. I don't think there is a set protocol AHC follows as to what happens first; medicals or the interview. Quite confusing to be honest.
> 
> I agree with CG, you don't want AHC to request you either medicals or the interview just yet. Medicals are valid for 12 months from the date of issue and seeing how long things might take you'd rather wait to get them done, that's IF an interview would be requested as not all applicants get called for one.
> 
> ...


Many thanks to you Becky,

I have at least a glue on what is possible according to your valuable information.

Wish your case to be finalized soon after a long patience

Hassan.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Seniors and Moderators 

Back again with one but important question.
As I have told you earlier in my earlier post in this thread, the application documents for the short stay visa I applied last year(2013) was included my Curriculum Vitae. The CV had some jobs I did but I didn't included those jobs in my current application. This was just a mistake not a deliberate. I now realized it after going through both the 47SP and form 80.

Will they compare the forms or it won't affects my application?
If it will affects us negatively, What are you suggesting me to do as per now?

I Appreciate as usual your inputs in this.

Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Hassan - do you mean you left those jobs off the Form 80? You can always file a Form 1023, Notification of Incorrect Answers, and let them know about those jobs. I'd suggest doing that. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Incorrect information*



Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Seniors and Moderators
> 
> Back again with one but important question.
> As I have told you earlier in my earlier post in this thread, the application documents for the short stay visa I applied last year(2013) was included my Curriculum Vitae. The CV had some jobs I did but I didn't included those jobs in my current application. This was just a mistake not a deliberate. I now realized it after going through both the 47SP and form 80.
> ...


CG
Many thanks to you Sister.

My Immig Agent in Australia advised me not to worry once I am allocated a case officer, then we can tell her the changes and fill that form. It is too early to do anything. She said that I don't have a case worker yet and once allocated is the best time to correct any incorrect information in both forms. In my case, it is the form 80 that has information omitted or contain incorrect information-Employment details.

I am delighted to have free consultants in this GREAT forum like CG.

Hassan.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Best wishes, Hassan!


----------



## deepk43 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank u dear Becky for ur help..I am soo happy and lucky,u know got my Temporary Resideny and Permanent residency same day after my interview..


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



deepk43 said:


> Thank u dear Becky for ur help..I am soo happy and lucky,u know got my Temporary Resideny and Permanent residency same day after my interview..


*BIG Congratulations!!!!  Have a great life with your partner.
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.
Glad I could help 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Congratulation!!!!!*



deepk43 said:


> Thank u dear Becky for ur help..I am soo happy and lucky,u know got my Temporary Resideny and Permanent residency same day after my interview..


Congratulation to you Deepk

Have a wonderfull time without stress with your parnter.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

My Dear Friends,

All is well with you, I hope.

Question

1- What is the processing time for family-sponsored visa for a high risk country applicant?
2- Can Same one from high risk country apply for this family sponsored visa subclass 600 through online while outside Australia?
3- What is the chance of getting this visa in case the person is sponsored fully (Bond in case requested, and all costs while in Australia) by his wife?
4- If the applicant is financially weak, what is the chance? Does being financially weak affects the outcome?


Eagerly waiting for your valuable reply on these issues, as I can't wait for the long period for partner visa subclass 309/100 which was lodged just in July 2014.


Big Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Family sponsored visas are processed in Australia so your wife has to apply for it. I believe they don't take long. I know of applicants in Egypt that got their visa in a few days.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Family sponsored visas are processed in Australia so your wife has to apply for it. I believe they don't take long. I know of applicants in Egypt that got their visa in a few days.


Many thanks to you Mish,

On top of that, Can I apply it online myself and upload both documents required from me?
Which subclass is this visa by the way? 600 or something else?

Happy to ask
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Your wife has to apply online. You can log in and add the documents though.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Moderators, Seniors, and active members,

I would like you to tell me why Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (ADIBP), formerly known as DIAC, choose to classify the countries as High Risk Countries and Low Risk Countries? On which factors did they use to base this classification? 

Let us base our points on the fact, also ideas can be put across though not reality most. We have seen some ideas like the one suggesting HR countries have more overstayers than low risk countries. I doubt this.

Happy to ask
Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry Hassan, but that's exactly what makes a high risk country high risk - percentage of people who overstay their visas and/or submit fraudulent applications. That's exactly what "high risk" countries are when we're talking about immigration as that's the primary thing Immigration cares about - if people are going to apply for visas for which they are not qualified and use fraudulent documents to try to obtain them, or if people are going to come over on visas but overstay. This is their primary job and their primary focus.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Sorry Hassan, but that's exactly what makes a high risk country high risk - percentage of people who overstay their visas and/or submit fraudulent applications. That's exactly what "high risk" countries are when we're talking about immigration as that's the primary thing Immigration cares about - if people are going to apply for visas for which they are not qualified and use fraudulent documents to try to obtain them, or if people are going to come over on visas but overstay. This is their primary job and their primary focus.


And these over stayers/scammers screw up things for the ones who follow rules 
That's just GREAT!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I only had a few minutes to Google (hubby says it's bedtime ) but I came up with this report. There is BOUND to be more up-to-date information out there (this is WAY out of date... from the year 2000! Man, I feel old when something from the year 2000 is super out-of-date! ). But if you read this, scroll down to "Nationality of Overstayers." You'll see that at that time, the greatest NUMBER of overstayers were from the UK and the US... but the reason for that is the sheer number of temporary entrants they have. When you look at the RATIO of overstayers compared to the number of temporary entrants, however, you'll see many of the same countries we know are classified as "high risk" still today - Lebanon, Pakistan, Iran, etc. Of course, as situations change in various countries (and a lot of things have changed in the last 14 years), some of these countries would have moved up or down in the "high risk" list, some may have moved off it, and some new countries will have joined them. Also, keep in mind this is JUST talking about temporary visas like tourist visas and student visas. It's entirely possible that high-risk countries for partner visas have some overlap but are not completely the same as the current-day list of high-risk countries for temporary visas.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I only had a few minutes to Google (hubby says it's bedtime ) but I came up with this report. There is BOUND to be more up-to-date information out there (this is WAY out of date... from the year 2000! Man, I feel old when something from the year 2000 is super out-of-date! ). But if you read this, scroll down to "Nationality of Overstayers." You'll see that at that time, the greatest NUMBER of overstayers were from the UK and the US... but the reason for that is the sheer number of temporary entrants they have. When you look at the RATIO of overstayers compared to the number of temporary entrants, however, you'll see many of the same countries we know are classified as "high risk" still today - Lebanon, Pakistan, Iran, etc. Of course, as situations change in various countries (and a lot of things have changed in the last 14 years), some of these countries would have moved up or down in the "high risk" list, some may have moved off it, and some new countries will have joined them. Also, keep in mind this is JUST talking about temporary visas like tourist visas and student visas. It's entirely possible that high-risk countries for partner visas have some overlap but are not completely the same as the current-day list of high-risk countries for temporary visas.


It would be bed time over there....hahaha 
Thanks for an informative post yet again CG!  
Have great weekend. Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I only had a few minutes to Google (hubby says it's bedtime ) but I came up with this report. There is BOUND to be more up-to-date information out there (this is WAY out of date... from the year 2000! Man, I feel old when something from the year 2000 is super out-of-date! ). But if you read this, scroll down to "Nationality of Overstayers." You'll see that at that time, the greatest NUMBER of overstayers were from the UK and the US... but the reason for that is the sheer number of temporary entrants they have. When you look at the RATIO of overstayers compared to the number of temporary entrants, however, you'll see many of the same countries we know are classified as "high risk" still today - Lebanon, Pakistan, Iran, etc. Of course, as situations change in various countries (and a lot of things have changed in the last 14 years), some of these countries would have moved up or down in the "high risk" list, some may have moved off it, and some new countries will have joined them. Also, keep in mind this is JUST talking about temporary visas like tourist visas and student visas. It's entirely possible that high-risk countries for partner visas have some overlap but are not completely the same as the current-day list of high-risk countries for temporary visas.


Wonderful CG!

I am glad to get such a wonderful report. It is a beneficial for everybody regardless of where he/she is from.

I am happy to post such pressing question, and above all, glad to get what we were missing from one of our Moderators-CG. Many thanks to you CG for your devotion to give us important information.

Now, I realized the factors used to divide the countries along the risk lines.

BUT, you see African Countries are not in the list of those countries with the significant numbers of over stayers. People from African countries who overstayed with their visas are crediblly insignificant and are under the name "All other countries" which its ratio is 0.25%. Why should those countries, including India, Malaysia and African countries are suffering while they are not as much as other Asian countries like Chine, Burma, Pakistan and Latin American Countries which in this case leads the list with 6% of the total.

Becky has got the point by saying that those that follow the rules are suffering as a result of scammers/over stayers.

Special Thanks to you CG 
Many thanks to you all for your contributions.
Hassan


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

according to https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

"The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.
See: ETA Eligible Passports"


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

I cant find how they pick who can get an ETA but I have to assume that it has to do with issues with citizens staying to long...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a vast oversimplification they've posted, Heats. There are actually far more countries considered "high risk" than are on that list, and there are different tiers of low risk, moderate risk and high risk countries - some are more high-risk than others. It's very misleading.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Wonderful CG!
> 
> I am glad to get such a wonderful report. It is a beneficial for everybody regardless of where he/she is from.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind how outdated that chart is Hassan. It's entirely possible they weren't even granting tourist visas to people in some African countries at all at that point. Given how very few they issue these days, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It's also possible, as I said, that the number of overstayers in various countries, including African ones, has changed drastically and put some of them higher on the list. 

If your concern about how they determine low-risk and high-risk countries has anything to do with the extreme processing times frequently seen by people from your country of Kenya (which would be completely understandable), remember that it is the external checks that take the longest part of that wait - and that DIBP has no control over that. The countries that take the longest replying to Australia's request for security checks are those where the process is not automated, and/or where there is a certain amount of corruption or inefficiency in the government to where security checks are often delayed for months or even years.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear CG,
Thanks for the plenty clarification you have provided.

Here in Kenya, it is the applicants that deal with the security department, they get the Police Clearance Certificate, then submitted to the AHC. From there, What do the AHC do? do they submit it to the security department of the country? Because the certificate highleights all the criminal records about you held by your country. If you never did anything, it will say that "Criminal records held about the person is NIL"

So what will the AHC do? Isn't the result on the certificate enough for them to decide ?

Best Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Police checks and security checks are 2 different things. DIBP forward all the details to ASIO and they do checks on you. ASIO are making sure there are no links to terrorism - their primary concern is the safety of Australian citizens.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Police checks and security checks are 2 different things. DIBP forward all the details to ASIO and they do checks on you. ASIO are making sure there are no links to terrorism - their primary concern is the safety of Australian citizens.


To ask is not foolishness. What Does ASIO stands for and how do they get my information?


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> To ask is not foolishness. What Does ASIO stands for and how do they get my information?


 http://www.asio.gov.au
Australian security intelligence organization.. Same as the CIA here in the US.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> To ask is not foolishness. What Does ASIO stands for and how do they get my information?


ASIO. It is a secret. I asked what they do too when I applied and was told they contact security departments in the counties but ASIO keep in confidential and a mystery to what they do.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey everyone

When my hubby applied for his partner visa 309/100. He received an acknowledged ment of his visa from this email : [email protected] but at the end of the email there was a CO email . saying that this is the person we need to contact if we have any queries. Does this mean my hubby has a CO? Has anyone experienced this kind of email with a CO email at the bottom of their email. Er don't know if she is our CO coz she has never introduced herself . But when we enquiry regarding my hubby's medicals she did say that they received the medicals


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It could be your husband's CO, though many embassies are now taking a group approach to applications and no one person is the official CO anymore. It actually means faster processing. I would go ahead and do as instructed and contact that person specifically if you have important questions.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Is this enough evidence anyone who's ever done spouse visa on a long distance relationship.


My hubby and I met in 1998 back in out country ( back then we were friends, attending the same school and never dated) . in 2001 I left our home country to move overseas with my family . And he left in 2002 to further his education in Europe. Long story short we lost touche completely . we reunited through a mutual in Agust 2012 . well let say we had a lot of catch up to do. We kept in touch via phone , Skype and messenger until I visited him later that year in December. Then we made back and forward trips to visit each other until we got married April 2014. 
As evidence we told our story as I mentioned above .Provided our mutual bank account , our Skype, phone , email et what's up history until we got married . our holiday pictures , flights tickets , we even provided evidence of us going back to our home country on holiday . receipts of everything we purchased for each other , western union receipts . 

Is this enough for DIAC. 
Due to work commitment and being in a long distance relationship we never lived together 12 months straight . I work in Australia and him in Europe


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> That's a vast oversimplification they've posted, Heats. There are actually far more countries considered "high risk" than are on that list, and there are different tiers of low risk, moderate risk and high risk countries - some are more high-risk than others. It's very misleading.


Yeah, that's why India being a high risk country; the visitor visas for Indian applicants get approved within 15 working days and the partner visas are taking 8-9 months on average for straightforward cases.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear CG,
> Thanks for the plenty clarification you have provided.
> 
> Here in Kenya, it is the applicants that deal with the security department, they get the Police Clearance Certificate, then submitted to the AHC. From there, What do the AHC do? do they submit it to the security department of the country? Because the certificate highleights all the criminal records about you held by your country. If you never did anything, it will say that "Criminal records held about the person is NIL"
> ...


Applicants from India MUST get the PCC from the Regional Passport Officer from where their passports were issued. No other form of police verification is required besides the above or is accepted by the AHC New Delhi.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Colleges,

Hope everything is doing well with all of you.

I am planing to apply for a visitor visa within the next couple of weeks. 
Despite knowing that I am from a HR country, I am trying to gather as many supporting infor/documents as possible to increase my chance of getting a three months TV to Australia. The absence is very disturbing and I am unable to ignore more than this. I decided to try as trial is better than never. 

I am dearly missing my wife as we were a apart for the last 15 months. Above all, I am yearning for my beautiful first-born daughter whom I have never seen and never hold her gently on my chest since she joined the world in February 2014. I want to do this if possible, I don't loss hope. 

May I request you to PRAY for me.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Colleges,
> 
> Hope everything is doing well with all of you.
> 
> ...


You're in my thoughts, Hassan.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Hassali
It's great that you've got a file number now! Things are slowly moving along. 
Would you mind filling in your Timeline (it's on the right of this page, underneath the little 'Upgrade to Premium' advert - this just helps other Africans like myself get an idea of how long things will be taking. We need some hope!)


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

LizBee said:


> Hi Hassali
> It's great that you've got a file number now! Things are slowly moving along.
> Would you mind filling in your Timeline (it's on the right of this page, underneath the little 'Upgrade to Premium' advert - this just helps other Africans like myself get an idea of how long things will be taking. We need some hope!)


Dear nLizBee

Thanks for your encouragement. Don't you see my signature please? That is the timeline about my application.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Supporters,

In case I need to get and print my previous conversation with my wife, for example before 3 months, how do I get all those call and conversation history on the skype?
I tried but in vein. It only shows for the last three (3) months. 

Happy to get your inputs on this. 

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Supporters,
> 
> In case I need to get and print my previous conversation with my wife, for example before 3 months, how do I get all those call and conversation history on the skype?
> I tried but in vein. It only shows for the last three (3) months.
> ...


Try starting a new thread and see if someone can help you.

I am only a little bit familiar with Skype ... more familar with Viber.

I believe with skype has to done with how long it has been installed on your computer, though may be wrong....


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Skype Call History*



Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Supporters,
> 
> In case I need to get and print my previous conversation with my wife, for example before 3 months, how do I get all those call and conversation history on the skype?
> I tried but in vein. It only shows for the last three (3) months.
> ...


Hey Hassan,

Hope you're doing well 
My husband and I have been using both Skype and what's app since he went back to Australia.

If you have Skype on your computer, it'll be very easy to just copy the whole conversation and paste it in a Word document then save it as a PDF file. Now if you use Skype app on your phone, it'll be tricky to retrieve the history as you'll have to download some software to your computer then connect your phone to the computer and transfer the history to a saved note pad file.
I use an iPhone and tried all the different ways that people suggested but nothing seemed to have worked better than just copying the history off of my laptop onto a document.
So I always use Skype on my computer than on my phone as I can't get the history off of my phone.

If you've had Skype for a long time, then you should be able to see the history for upto last 1 year. If you scroll to the top of the conversation it'll say _"Show messages from: 7 days, 30 days, 3 months, 6 months and 1 year" _ so just click on 1 year and it'll expand all the conversations you've had until the last year.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you get the visitor visa approved soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Hassan,
> 
> Hope you're doing well
> My husband and I have been using both Skype and what's app since he went back to Australia.
> ...


Many thanks to Mish and Becky,

I have tried to retrieve the previous conversations in my Laptop skype app. The skype on my Lap says " Show message from: Yesterday, 7 days, 30 days" Don't see even the "3 months" I have seen yesterday. 

Mish, I uninstalled several times and re-installed, so hope that is the problem.

Will keep on trying.

Happy to receive your support Mish and Becky.
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Many thanks to Mish and Becky,
> 
> I have tried to retrieve the previous conversations in my Laptop skype app. The skype on my Lap says " Show message from: Yesterday, 7 days, 30 days" Don't see even the "3 months" I have seen yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hey Hassan,

Happy to help 

Although I don't think the call history on Skype is computer specific so much as account specific. You should be able to view it even though you re-installed the software a few times as all the activities are saved to your Skype account and not the computer you use.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am pretty sure it is computer specific as the history I get on my phone is different to my computer. 

What does your skype account show when you log in through your browser?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> I am pretty sure it is computer specific as the history I get on my phone is different to my computer.
> 
> What does your skype account show when you log in through your browser?


Same here, the phone doesn't show the call history of the computer and vice versa. But the messages that I send using either of the two get reflected on both my phone's app and on my laptop.

Sometimes I use my mom's laptop to Skype and that call history gets reflected on skype on my laptop. This is so bizarre


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Same here, the phone doesn't show the call history of the computer and vice versa. But the messages that I send using either of the two get reflected on both my phone's app and on my laptop.
> 
> Sometimes I use my mom's laptop to Skype and that call history gets reflected on skype on my laptop. This is so bizarre


It seems to be pretty difficult to retrieve before the past 30 days from my Lap. I wanted to prepare for any additional and continuing relationship evidence if requested by the AHC after the lodgement period. I learnt this lesson from the forum that they wilk request for update on the relationship. I will keep on copying as Becky suggested from now to word

But we dont chat and no text conversation as we use constant video call.

How do you see that?

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> It seems to be pretty difficult to retrieve before the past 30 days from my Lap. I wanted to prepare for any additional and continuing relationship evidence if requested by the AHC after the lodgement period. I learnt this lesson from the forum that they wilk request for update on the relationship. I will keep on copying as Becky suggested from now to word
> 
> But we dont chat and no text conversation as we use constant video call.
> 
> ...


When you copy the conversation from Skype, the copied format will have the duration of your call to your partner and vice versa. That's what AHC will want to see; that how often and for how long you speak to your partner.

Till date I have provided a total of 11 months of call history to my case officer  I used to copy the records to the word document everyday, that's what I would suggest you should do too to avoid leaving things to organise and collect for the last day when the case officer asks you for updated evidence of continuing relationship during your time apart.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> When you copy the conversation from Skype, the copied format will have the duration of your call to your partner and vice versa. That's what AHC will want to see; that how often and for how long you speak to your partner.
> 
> Till date I have provided a total of 11 months of call history to my case officer  I used to copy the records to the word document everyday, that's what I would suggest you should do too to avoid leaving things to organise and collect for the last day when the case officer asks you for updated evidence of continuing relationship during your time apart.
> 
> ...


Definitely Becky,
I will do that from tonight on wards, I will copy and paste it on word.

I am grateful to you Becky. NEXT week will be your week. I have a high hope that your will hear an heart-activating news from your CO Insha Allah. My prayer is with you.

Kind wishes,
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



Hassali.abdi said:


> Definitely Becky,
> I will do that from tonight on wards, I will copy and paste it on word.
> 
> I am grateful to you Becky. NEXT week will be your week. I have a high hope that your will hear an heart-activating news from your CO Insha Allah. My prayer is with you.
> ...


Thank you so much for your continuous support and prayers Hassan!  I REALLY am hoping and praying for the same.

TBH I don't even know how I would react to that email which will re-unite my husband and me for ever, the email I've been waiting for almost 16 months now  OMG! Just thinking about it gives me goosebumps....LOL 

I hope you get some good news on the visitor visa front and are able to re-unite with your family while you wait for your partner visa. Please do keep us updated  Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Thank you so much for your continuous support and prayers Hassan!  I REALLY am hoping and praying for the same.
> 
> TBH I don't even know how I would react to that email which will re-unite my husband and me for ever, the email I've been waiting for almost 16 months now  OMG! Just thinking about it gives me goosebumps....LOL
> 
> ...


Aamiin Becky,

Will keep you posted about my visitor visa and even the Partner visa. 
On AHC Nairobi's website, they say that visitor visa takes 15 working days to be either granted or refused. Next Tuesday will be the 15th from the day they received my application. I lodged on 23rd Sept.

So we hope at least a news from them within the next week.

Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Aamiin Becky,
> 
> Will keep you posted about my visitor visa and even the Partner visa.
> On AHC Nairobi's website, they say that visitor visa takes 15 working days to be either granted or refused. Next Tuesday will be the 15th from the day they received my application. I lodged on 23rd Sept.
> ...


Oh that's GREAT!!! Not too long to go then, with GOD's grace and our prayers you'll hopefully have a visitor visa soon 
Good Luck! Look forward to your happy update 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Friends,

As per my promise to you, I am sorry to inform you that my Tourist visa application (600) was refused.

I have just received the refusal letter. The ground for the refusal says that I have provided evidence that I have a family tie in Australia, which may act as an incentive for me not to depart Australia if granted a visa.

As I said earlier, It was a trial, and I was expecting either the refusal or the grant letter from this AHC.

If their decision was as harsh and merciless as this, then my decision is not to wait for partner visa to see my lovely wife and daughter. We start arrange for their travel to Kenya so that I meet them in my own country in peace. I am sure this visa processing officer won't be able to stop that to happen.


Wish all those waiting for any visa, not to face as merciless decision as the one I received. 

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww Hassan I am so sorry to hear that . I guess we figured it might be rejected but I was hoping that it would be approved.

Can your wife apply for a family sponsored tourist visa for you?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Awww Hassan I am so sorry to hear that . I guess we figured it might be rejected but I was hoping that it would be approved.
> 
> Can your wife apply for a family sponsored tourist visa for you?


Dear Mish,

Family needs what requirement? We would like to consider if possible.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is the same as the 600 but sponsored. Sometimes they will ask the sponsor for a bond that they get back when you leave the country but there were a couple of people who applied from Egypt and no bond was required. Your wife will need to demonstrate that she can support you.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is the same as the 600 but sponsored. Sometimes they will ask the sponsor for a bond that they get back when you leave the country but there were a couple of people who applied from Egypt and no bond was required. Your wife will need to demonstrate that she can support you.


Mish, 
We will consider this also. And in case we decide to lodge the family spnsored visa application, will let u know.

Thanks for the concern. At this time, encouragement gives strength to the person. I appreciate it Mish.

Hassan


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh no, Hassan. I'm so sorry! I hope you can see your wife and baby in Kenya soon, that would be lovely. Hopefully the 309 will come through soon. You're in our prayers.


----------



## mushplush (Jan 27, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Mish, Family needs what requirement? We would like to consider if possible. Hassan


Brother hassan

Don't bother . I applied as a sponsor for my husband as I was very ill and he had not seen his daughter for 2 years as our 309 was processing thru security checks ... It's rejected . Not even a bond helped . I offered . I too have decided to pack up my home and say goodbye to my older children and elderly mother who is grieving the recent death of my little brother and go to Kenya . That decision I made after I found out that some people have waited three to five years for visas . It's shocking and they are destroying peoples lives really . Let your wife and child come to you .


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

LizBee said:


> Oh no, Hassan. I'm so sorry! I hope you can see your wife and baby in Kenya soon, that would be lovely. Hopefully the 309 will come through soon. You're in our prayers.


Dear Liz.

Many thanks for you kind words and support. I actually feel hw u feel for me.

Yes, no other option. It will be shockingly heart-breaking if I apply again for family sponsored and get rejected again

To avoid any more shocking news.

Thanks Liz


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

mushplush said:


> Brother hassan
> 
> Don't bother . I applied as a sponsor for my husband as I was very ill and he had not seen his daughter for 2 years as our 309 was processing thru security checks ... It's rejected . Not even a bond helped . I offered . I too have decided to pack up my home and say goodbye to my older children and elderly mother who is grieving the recent death of my little brother and go to Kenya . That decision I made after I found out that some people have waited three to five years for visas . It's shocking and they are destroying peoples lives really . Let your wife and child come to you .


Dear Mushplush,

I am relieved with your kind words and support. And I share my sincere condolences with you for the tredy death of your little brother.

I also cannot wait for a visa which may take more than 2 years. I have never seen my first-born, and i have not met my wife for 18 months.

Safe journey my dear sister and welcome to Kenya.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> As per my promise to you, I am sorry to inform you that my Tourist visa application (600) was refused.
> 
> ...


The person with no human heart said that the decision can be reviewed thro MRT in Australia. Why should I go for MRT for a short stay visa.

To hell with their visitor visa.

Hassan


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> As per my promise to you, I am sorry to inform you that my Tourist visa application (600) was refused.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your refusal. I've been trying to follow your story and still don't understand why you had to apply offshore when u were in Australia before . did you meet your spouse in Australia or Kenya?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

EDT said:


> Sorry about your refusal. I've been trying to follow your story and still don't understand why you had to apply offshore when u were in Australia before . did you meet your spouse in Australia or Kenya?


Dear EDT,

I have never been in Australia. I met my wife online in 2009. We got married in April 2013. We were blessed with ababy in Feb 2014. We lodged our 309 in Nairobi kenya. No news till now.I, therefore applied for a visitor just to stay with my family in Australia for 3 months. Got reject today. I have never seen my daughter so wanted to see her for the first time. But in vein.

That is abrief story about me EDT.

Hope you have understood now.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear EDT,
> 
> I have never been in Australia. I met my wife online in 2009. We got married in April 2013. We were blessed with ababy in Feb 2014. We lodged our 309 in Nairobi kenya. No news till now.I, therefore applied for a visitor just to stay with my family in Australia for 3 months. Got reject today. I have never seen my daughter so wanted to see her for the first time. But in vein.
> 
> ...


Oh I see now. Have you guys spent a lot of time together ( i mean physically) before your marriage and just before applying for the visa. You might wanna read chicken 333 story.. I think she met her hubby online as well. It was a challenge but they made through.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

EDT said:


> Oh I see now. Have you guys spent a lot of time together ( i mean physically) before your marriage and just before applying for the visa. You might wanna read chicken 333 story.. I think she met her hubby online as well. It was a challenge but they made through.


After marriege, we satyed together for only 3 months. Our partner application has reached even 5 months. We lodged in July 2014. So have no problem yet as I have done even the medical. I submitted the PCC with application. No CO officer allocated yet. What got rejected is a visitor visa application. NoT the partner visa.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> After marriege, we satyed together for only 3 months. Our partner application has reached even 5 months. We lodged in July 2014. So have no problem yet as I have done even the medical. I submitted the PCC with application. No CO officer allocated yet. What got rejected is a visitor visa application. NoT the partner visa.
> 
> Regards
> Hassan


Well if you've applied in July then you are still sitting at 3.5 months . a lot does not happen within the first 6 months. Trust me on that. My hubby applied early June 3014 in madrid and up until today we have not heard anything . in two weeks we are hitting 5 months. We did not even know our CO until I rang mid last month to find out what was going on. That's when I spoke to our CO


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

EDT said:


> Well if you've applied in July then you are still sitting at 3.5 months . a lot does not happen within the first 6 months. Trust me on that. My hubby applied early June 3014 in madrid and up until today we have not heard anything . in two weeks we are hitting 5 months. We did not even know our CO until I rang mid last month to find out what was going on. That's when I spoke to our CO


Yep EDT,

I am not expecting to hear from them as our application is 3.5 months old as you said. We just deal with our worldly affairs till they communicate us to request for something like Medical and any more information they may require.

Wish a quick visa grant for your hubby so that you reunited in life.

Many thanks for your support

Best wishes,
Hassan


----------



## MusicChick (Oct 23, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> Sorry for the situation you have undergone, and I wish you the best and a grant of your visa to live your partner in peace in Australia.
> 
> ...


Since you and your wife has been together since 2009, you should be applying for permanent visa. Having a child is only one of the good reason for you to move in Australia with her and your child. All you have to do is to simply prove that both of you has been living together from year 2009. Phone bills, chats, bank statements, money remittances etc. This can prove enough that both of you has been living together for years.


----------



## MusicChick (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry, for your tourist visa has been rejected. I just read the last page of this thread. Please ignore my last reply. That was kinda harsh not to let you see your family right away through tourist visa. I have done the same thing, I applied for tourist and offshore 309 visa. And I just got lucky probably of being granted right away with those 2 visas. My tourist visa took a week to be granted and my 309 visa took 3months to be granted. I really wish your case officer have looked at the situation.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*So Sorry!*

Oh NOOOOOO!! I'm so sorry to hear about the rejection Hassan 
I was actually hoping that they would approve the visitor visa as you've already applied for the partner visa sometime ago and a letter explaining that you won't be breaching any conditions of the visitor visa if given one which could jeopardize the partner visa application would have facilitated the approval but I guess that wasn't convincing enough for the immigration 

Don't understand what these people expect from the applicants 
You do have another chance of applying for a family sponsored visitor visa as Msh suggested, give that a go too so that you know you've tried everything to be with your family.

I really hope yo don't have to wait for longer than the time frame and that you get united with your family. Thank you for letting us know the outcome of your application, this is so very sad  I feel for you 
Good Luck! Hope you get your partner visa on time.

P.S.- Sorry about the late post 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Oh NOOOOOO!! I'm so sorry to hear about the rejection Hassan
> I was actually hoping that they would approve the visitor visa as you've already applied for the partner visa sometime ago and a letter explaining that you won't be breaching any conditions of the visitor visa if given one which could jeopardize the partner visa application would have facilitated the approval but I guess that wasn't convincing enough for the immigration
> 
> Don't understand what these people expect from the applicants
> ...


Dear Becky,

I really for your concern for me. You stood by me all the time and I am happy to have friends like you in this forum who actually care for others.

However, I decided to do the other wise, that is my family to visit me in Kenya. That is more surer than trying again Family Sponsored one. We, from HR countries esp Africa are disadvantaged when it comes to DIBP.

Times is flying and sooner will be the grant of partner visa Insha Allah. Even if it takes two years, one day will be my day.

I hope you have adopted the new environment and I wish so.

Have a wonderful time with your husband in Brssy.

Hassan.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear beloved Friends, 

Hope evetything is in order for everone.

I would like to as a question . 

I want to send some more evidence showing that we have been in a relationship before our marriage for 3 years. So that we increase the chance of going straight to 100 permanent visa. 

Our yahoo history chats back in 2010, 2011, 2012 and emails are not in English language. We used to chart in a language other than english. Uf I now print those emails and chats, and send them to the AHC and are not translated in english, are they accebtable?

If not, what should I do as I need to sumbite them?

Your friend in need
Hassan


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hassan, were you in a de facto (living together) relationship for 3 years before you applied? If it was simply dating, that won't count.


----------



## MusicChick (Oct 23, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear beloved Friends,
> 
> Hope evetything is in order for everone.
> 
> ...


Please try and look somewhere in your area to translate the documents in English. Or you can try to translate all the chats (important chats only), emails, remittances etc. When I applied for my visa 309, I even sent all the emails in proper order and in sequence, with page cover saying year 2010, then another set 2011, 2012, and so on... in fact, the more you emphasize the communications in your plans about having a family, plans on wedding, plans in terms of finances, those key points are important for you to translate in English. I even sent the embassy the air tickets, and photos in the same page covers where it belongs. Maybe you can do the same.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassan, refresh my memory please. How many years have you been married at time of application and was your child born before or after application? 

As Maggie said unless you were in a de facto relationship prior to marriage the evidence will not count.

In regards to translating chat history check with the embassy (if were de facto) as they may not need it translated (up to them). We only had to get official documents translated.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear beloved Friends,
> 
> Hope evetything is in order for everone.
> 
> ...


Hassan you won't be eligible for permanent residency unless you've lived with your partner for 1 year. And if I remember very well u meant ur partner online and did not meet face to face until you got married . chat history won't count at all


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

EDT said:


> Hassan you won't be eligible for permanent residency unless you've lived with your partner for 1 year. And if I remember very well u meant ur partner online and did not meet face to face until you got married . chat history won't count at all


I think Hassan is referring to getting the PR (100) visa, instead of the transitional form (309). To get the 100 visa, you need to have evidence of de facto or married relationship for at least 3 years, or 2 years if there's a child of the relationship.

Being married waives the requirement to live together for 1 year (you still need sufficient evidence that the relationship is genuine).


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> I want to send some more evidence showing that we have been in a relationship before our marriage for 3 years. So that we increase the chance of going straight to 100 permanent visa.
> 
> Our yahoo history chats back in 2010, 2011, 2012 and emails are not in English language. We used to chart in a language other than english. Uf I now print those emails and chats, and send them to the AHC and are not translated in english, are they accebtable?


Hi Hassan!

I don't know the answer about translation. But regarding your 100 (PR) visa ... we had been living together since Nov 2010 and we submitted leases showing we had rented the apartment jointly AND bank statements for 3 years to prove it, and we still only got the 309. 
So although I think it's a good idea to send more evidence about your relationship - the chat records are a good idea - the chance of actually getting a PR immediately seems quite small.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Hassan, were you in a de facto (living together) relationship for 3 years before you applied? If it was simply dating, that won't count.


Maggie-May,

No. As we are Muslims, De facto is not allowed Islamicaly. In Brief, we met online in 2009. Started relationship in 2010 and agreed to share life. Till April 2013, we have been in love and strong relationship. We got Married in April 2013 in Nairobi. Our baby girl was born in Febr 2014.we lodged our application in July 2014.

How do you see Maggie-May.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hassan, refresh my memory please. How many years have you been married at time of application and was your child born before or after application?
> 
> As Maggie said unless you were in a de facto relationship prior to marriage the evidence will not count.
> 
> In regards to translating chat history check with the embassy (if were de facto) as they may not need it translated (up to them). We only had to get official documents translated.


Dear Mish,

The brief history about my relationship with my wife:

In Brief, we met online in 2009. Started relationship in 2010 and agreed to share life. Till April 2013, we have been in love and strong relationship. We got Married in April 2013 in Nairobi. Our baby girl was born in Febr 2014.we lodged our application in July 2014.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

LizBee said:


> Hi Hassan!
> 
> I don't know the answer about translation. But regarding your 100 (PR) visa ... we had been living together since Nov 2010 and we submitted leases showing we had rented the apartment jointly AND bank statements for 3 years to prove it, and we still only got the 309.
> So although I think it's a good idea to send more evidence about your relationship - the chat records are a good idea - the chance of actually getting a PR immediately seems quite small.


Dear LizBee

Thanks for your in put.
Then if you were not given the PR 100, I don't expect it also.
The only difference between your and mine, is that we have got a baby girl from our relationship, and we lodged the application after 5 months from the date the birth of our daughter. and I think this won't make and big difference.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Based on your timeline you will not get PR straight up (unless processing takes more than 2 years). Dating is not considered in the relationship length.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Based on your timeline you will not get PR straight up (unless processing takes more than 2 years). Dating is not considered in the relationship length.


Thanks Mish,

Then would you advice me to send only evidence after we lodged our application bundle by bundle as the time goes on, and just to ignore the evidence before we actually got married?

Thanks again in advance.
Hassan


----------



## MusicChick (Oct 23, 2014)

I met my husband in year 2009 - 2011(as friends only) then year 2012 we have decided to go in a serious relationship and got married in year January 2013. We have no kid of our own. I lodged my my visa 309 in April 2013 and got my visa approved for 309.

I have submitted all the chats and emails from year 2009 up to the present at that time. It does count! However, it is only for 309 visa but not permanent visa. I have to clarify this as those years that they have been communicating does really count as a continues COMMUNICATION between the two of them. You cannot have permanent visa not unless you are living together. In your case, it is quite similar to my case. My visa is 309.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Musichick

Thanks for detailed information you have provided. I am sure our case(you and me) are similar. Then I will submite them for the general proove.

We have no proble about getting the 309. 
I would be glad to get it within 12 months.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

When did you first meet in person? They definitely won't consider any evidence before you meet in person.

In regards to the evidence send both but it won't count/help for a 100.

Also current communication is better because shows you are still communicating and didn't just lodge your visa and stop communicating.

We submitted new evidence every 3 months.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> When did you first meet in person? They definitely won't consider any evidence before you meet in person.
> 
> In regards to the evidence send both but it won't count/help for a 100.
> 
> ...


Mish,

Thanks for the constant support. We will keep on collecting evidence till the grant comes in. As of now, it passed 3 months.

We have the communication evidence for those three months in terms of skype, envelopes, and telefon calls. I usually play with my little daugher thro skype video. So we have no worry about more evidence.

We will provide them as many evidence untilk they say stop. My life depends on tel and skype calls. I feel with them day and night. No day passes without us calling and taking more than 3 consequative hrs.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is ok Hassan. My theory is that is better to supply too much than not enough.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> That is ok Hassan. My theory is that is better to supply too much than not enough.


I have understood Mish.
Your concern is based on the fact that, there are people whose relationship is not genuine. They just drop in the application, and no more communications. The COs usually ensure that the intention was not only to apply but continues in good faith.

I thought that you said you know how to print out the chat and call history in viber. We have started viber chat and call and would like you to guide me on how to print that history out.

Kind regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My concern is based on a few people that got rejected and did not provide enough information and they were genuine (one was the lawyer's fault). It is also to do with some of the high risk countries wanting alot more proof than low risk. 

For viber go settings then call and mesages and then email chat history. You then email it to yourself and you can edit it to show phone calls only if you want. I showed ours on a per month basis.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> My concern is based on a few people that got rejected and did not provide enough information and they were genuine (one was the lawyer's fault). It is also to do with some of the high risk countries wanting alot more proof than low risk.
> 
> For viber go settings then call and mesages and then email chat history. You then email it to yourself and you can edit it to show phone calls only if you want. I showed ours on a per month basis.


Mish,

You mean from the mobile or the comp?
I am using both and I am not seeing that. 
For the mobile, the chat window of the person is opened, the only menu is the handset call, and the setting, from the setting, I see background, media, smart notification and the participants of the chat.

sorry for disturbance.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I use the mobile and you go where it lists all your chats. Then the button on the right hand side that is where settings is.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> I use the mobile and you go where it lists all your chats. Then the button on the right hand side that is where settings is.


Mish, Thanks for your endless support. I got it and will keep on sending to my email monthly from now.

I am proud to have your support.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

6 months since submission of my Partner visa application in Nairobi Australian High Commission. No single word yet, but I am making busy myself with my worldly affairs.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Friends, 

After sometime away from posting but reading days and nights, I am back to posting. Let me share atleast a progress on my application. 

EXACTLY 8 months from the date Nairobi AHC acknowledged the receipt of my application, I received today a mail from the AHC requesting to attend medical examination for my visa.

Questions:
1-Does this mean that ASIO checks is completed?
2- Do I expect an interview after medical?
3- Possibly for how long will it to get a decision after this?
4- I submitted the PCC with the application and it expires in May. So is it possible that they can finalize before that or they may ask me to resubmite a new PCC after it expires?


I understand no one can say the exact, but thro experience and individual opinion, I think I can get pissible answers for these many questions. 


I appreciate in advance as usual
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After sometime away from posting but reading days and nights, I am back to posting. Let me share atleast a progress on my application.
> 
> ...


I wish I had better news for you but the request for medicals at 8 months is probably their standard procedures. They would know that security checks take awhile and don't want the medicals to have to be redone so they delay them.

Sorry but not sure about interviews. Not all embassies interview the applicants.

Regarding decision ... how long is a piece of string? Noone really knows.

Medicals some embassies will extend 6 months and others ask for new ones. If they need new ones they will ask for them or if it comes to close to May you can always email the case officer and ask.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Colleagues,

To update you about the progress of my 309/100 partner visa, I have completed the medical examination today at IOM Nairobi office. IOM is the authorised company that carry out medical examination for Australia, United States, New Zealand and Canada for all types of visas that need Medical examination here in Kenya.

Waiting game has taken its journey now. Let's see what will going to happened. Will also update you when my medical results reach the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Wish you all the best,
Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

My medical exam confirmation sheet reads as follows:

Client Visa Type:

BC 100-SPOUSE(PERMANENT). 

This is the letter generated online from the departments e-medical website after I put my HAP ID and personal details like date of birth and family name. This letter can be generated after one day I completed my medical exam 

What does this mean please? Does it mean that i am straight to 100 permanent vise?

Kindly share your thoughts on this with me.


Hassan


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

No. Unfortunately it doesn't mean that. The visa you have applied for is the 309/100 the medical you do covers the 100 permanent visa which is why it states subclass 100. It's like that on everyone's IMMI account 

If you have been in a defacto relationship with your partner for 3 years, or two and have a child together (off the top of my head) you will receive the 100.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is because the end result is a 100 and you don't redo the medicals at PR stage after 2 years.

Depending on your length of relationship at time of application you may qualify for 100.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is because the end result is a 100 and you don't redo the medicals at PR stage after 2 years.
> 
> Depending on your length of relationship at time of application you may qualify for 100.


Many thanks Engaus and Mish.

We have been married for 2 yrs and 4 months with 13 months old child.

Anyway, I am glad to get the 309 visa.

Hassan


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I think it doesn't matter, because on my partner medical status they wrote 309 (I guess we are qualified for the 100 subclass) we've been together 7 yrs and have 2 kids.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> I think it doesn't matter, because on my partner medical status they wrote 309 (I guess we are qualified for the 100 subclass) we've been together 7 yrs and have 2 kids.


Thanks KITKAA,

Yours is obviously staright 100. Wish you the best.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks Hassali ... wish you the best too. Good Luck


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

A question.

After 8 good months, they contacted me for medical which I completed. 

The mail requested medical was sent from immigration.nairobi.gov.au.

Does this mean that I still don't have a Case Officer?
Does it mean also that they have started looking in to my application now after 8 months of lodging my application?


Glad to hear some aurguments from you guys.

Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Hassan - sorry, I can't speculate on when your visa might be granted now. No way to know for sure.

But regarding going straight to the 100 - it's a _time of application_ requirement. You would have had to have been married (or de facto) for two years and have a child together _at the time you applied for the visa_, which, if I'm understanding you correctly and you've only hit the two year mark in your marriage four months ago, wouldn't apply to you unfortunately. So you're stuck with waiting two years for PR like the rest of us schmucks. 

Hope your visa comes soon.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey Hassan - sorry, I can't speculate on when your visa might be granted now. No way to know for sure.
> 
> But regarding going straight to the 100 - it's a time of application requirement. You would have had to have been married (or de facto) for two years and have a child together at the time you applied for the visa, which, if I'm understanding you correctly and you've only hit the two year mark in your marriage four months ago, wouldn't apply to you unfortunately. So you're stuck with waiting two years for PR like the rest of us schmucks.
> 
> Hope your visa comes soon.


Manu thanks CG for the clarification. 
Do you think that case officer is allocated after medical? Because the mail requesting the medical came from [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Manu thanks CG for the clarification.
> Do you think that case officer is allocated after medical? Because the mail requesting the medical came from [email protected].
> 
> Thanks


From what I have heard some embassies are now using generic email addresses therefore anyone can answer the email vs noone answering when the case officer is on leave.

I believe Kenyan applicants are still around 18 months processing time. Do you know when they sent off the form 80?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> From what I have heard some embassies are now using generic email addresses therefore anyone can answer the email vs noone answering when the case officer is on leave.
> 
> I believe Kenyan applicants are still around 18 months processing time. Do you know when they sent off the form 80?


Dear Mish,

They have only contacted us for 2 times since we have applied. One was when they requested for the Biometric data. Which was after one day my application reached the embassy.

The other one was just recently and requested for medical which I have completed in this week and my medical result reached DIBP online.

Therefore, we Do not know when they sent the form 80 or if they didnt.

If we could have a case officer, we could know when, unfortunately we don't.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!! Alhamdulilahi.

Dear Seniros, Agents an all forum memebers,

Let me not be mean and keep my joy alone for myself. MY PARTNER VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED TODAY-SC 309. MY calender shows me 9 months complete with no single extra day. A brief overview of my application:

Maried with one baby girl of 13 old months.
Embassy: Nairobi Kenya
Lodged date: 16/07/2014
Acknowledgement received on: 15/07/2014
PCC : with the application
Medical requested on: 12/03/2015
Medical completed on: 24/03/2015
Visa granted on: 15/04/2015
Interview: Waived

This, I am sure gives some hope for those who are in genuine relationship and lodge their applications and are from high risk countries.

Therefore, I am gratefully would like show my gratitude to the all members of this valuable forum, and especially it goes my sincere heart to Mark, CCM, CollegeGirl, Becky Mish, Kiktaa and Maggie. BIG thank you guys for your all valuable contributions and it has been said that a Friend in need is a friend in DEED. You stood by me through out the 9 months specially when my Visitor visa was refused. May God stands with you all brothers and sisters in your all needs.

I need to prepare myself to pack and go before August 15 2015-My "Must Make First Entry to Australia" date.
Dear waiting visa applicants, I have not left you and I am still stand with you and wish all of you a quick visa grant after all these hectic waiting months.

Alhamdulilahi.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Thats wonderful news Hassali!!! Congratulations ♡♡ Have a joyful trip


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mabrook!!!

That is absolutely fantastic coming from Kenya!! I am so happy that you got it earlier than predicted!

I wish you and your family all the best in lovely Brisbane


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> Thats wonderful news Hassali!!! Congratulations ♡♡ Have a joyful trip


Many thanks to you Kiktaa for your generosity. I wish your visa to be granted soon as you have been patiently waiting for 18 months.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Mabrook!!!
> 
> That is absolutely fantastic coming from Kenya!! I am so happy that you got it earlier than predicted!
> 
> I wish you and your family all the best in lovely Brisbane


Mish, I cant describe how far I am feeling gratitude for you. Thanks for your support and best wishes you have been offering me for the last 9 months.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Mabruk Hassan! May you have a safe trip!


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Island Girl said:


> Mabruk Hassan! May you have a safe trip!


Many Thanks to you Island Girl for your best wish


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Mish, I cant describe how far I am feeling gratitude for you. Thanks for your support and best wishes you have been offering me for the last 9 months.


No problems . I hope you enjoy Brisbane and it is not too much of a culture shock for you.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> No problems . I hope you enjoy Brisbane and it is not too much of a culture shock for you.


Mish,

I am sure when there are some challenges when you are new to environment here and there. Anyway, I will try to adop as much as I can.

Hassa


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Friends,

Still need your support. As I was granted Visa SC 309, what kind of government services am eligible? Like medicare?

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Friends,
> 
> Still need your support. As I was granted Visa SC 309, what kind of government services am eligible? Like medicare?
> 
> Hassan


Medicare only until you get 100 then Centrelink. Medicare you can get as soon as you arrive. Don't forget to apply for your TFN online when you arrive too as you will need that when you get a job.

If your wife is on Centrelink she is probably under a section 24 because you aren't entitled to Centrelink and is getting a single persons money. Any money you earn will need to be declared to Centrelink and will affect her payment.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Medicare only until you get 100 then Centrelink. Medicare you can get as soon as you arrive. Don't forget to apply for your TFN online when you arrive too as you will need that when you get a job.
> 
> If your wife is on Centrelink she is probably under a section 24 because you aren't entitled to Centrelink and is getting a single persons money. Any money you earn will need to be declared to Centrelink and will affect her payment.


Thanks Mish.

Could you please clarify for me what FTN is and how it is applied for?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks Mish.
> 
> Could you please clarify for me what FTN is and how it is applied for?


A TFN is a tax file number. You can apply through this link: https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

You can't apply until you land in Australia because it matches against DIBP database and will determine that you are not in Australia.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> A TFN is a tax file number. You can apply through this link: https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> You can't apply until you land in Australia because it matches against DIBP database and will determine that you are not in Australia.


What a wonderful advice!!!!

Thanks for the constant support.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> What a wonderful advice!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the constant support.


No problem.

One thing I forgot to tell you is that you qualify for free English lessons in Australia too which I suggest to take it up. The website is: http://www.industry.gov.au/skills/P...ltMigrantEnglishProgramServiceProviders.aspx#

They will check your visa and you will be eligible. Then they get you to go in and do a test and they will see which level you are which I assume will be the highest level.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> No problem.
> 
> One thing I forgot to tell you is that you qualify for free English lessons in Australia too which I suggest to take it up. The website is: http://www.industry.gov.au/skills/ProgrammesandAssistance/AdultMigrantEnglishProgram/Pages/AdultMigrantEnglishProgramServiceProviders.aspx#
> 
> They will check your visa and you will be eligible. Then they get you to go in and do a test and they will see which level you are which I assume will be the highest level.


That is very interesting. Mish I am still doing my first degree of university. And as you aware of, Kenya's all in level of education is taught in English. So may you please tell me the advantages of enrolling this free english lessons other than gaining more on the language.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> That is very interesting. Mish I am still doing my first degree of university. And as you aware of, Kenya's all in level of education is taught in English. So may you please tell me the advantages of enrolling this free english lessons other than gaining more on the language.
> 
> Hassan


Sorry I didn't realise that Kenya's primary language was English. That is interesting to know. In that case you won't be eligible as it is only for people whose mother tongue is not English.

I usually recommend it to non speaking English countries.

Just be aware with your degree depending on what it is it may not be recognised in Australia.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Sorry I didn't realise that Kenya's primary language was English. That is interesting to know. In that case you won't be eligible as it is only for people whose mother tongue is not English.
> 
> I usually recommend it to non speaking English countries.
> 
> Just be aware with your degree depending on what it is it may not be recognised in Australia.


Thanks Mish.

Considering the case that has faced one of the forum members in last year, I decided to request for visa sticker to be placed in my passport. What would you advise me to do? To request it in Brisbane after I enter Australia as Becky did or I request it from the Embassy?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks Mish.
> 
> Considering the case that has faced one of the forum members in last year, I decided to request for visa sticker to be placed in my passport. What would you advise me to do? To request it in Brisbane after I enter Australia as Becky did or I request it from the Embassy?


You can just get it done in Brisbane just remember to take a print out of the grant when you are travelling. You will probably need it in Duabi (I assume you are travelling through Dubai).

There is only a need for if your wife is not a citizen (if I am remembering the correct case). I haven't worried getting my husband's done because I am a citizen.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> You can just get it done in Brisbane just remember to take a print out of the grant when you are travelling. You will probably need it in Duabi (I assume you are travelling through Dubai).
> 
> There is only a need for if your wife is not a citizen (if I am remembering the correct case). I haven't worried getting my husband's done because I am a citizen.


Exactly Mish, I will travel through Dubai. The case I am referring was a child was refused a citizenship saying that I dont know her father or mother didnt have a visa sticker in the passport during the birth of the child. Becky made use of that lesson and get the sticker placed in her passport in Brisbane, which said was simple and quick.

Will do that in Brisabne Insha Allah.

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Exactly Mish, I will travel through Dubai. The case I am referring was a child was refused a citizenship saying that I dont know her father or mother didnt have a visa sticker in the passport during the birth of the child. Becky made use of that lesson and get the sticker placed in her passport in Brisbane, which said was simple and quick.
> 
> Will do that in Brisabne Insha Allah.
> 
> Thanks


That was because neither of them had the sticker. If your wife is a citizen there are no issues because the baby automatically gets Australian citizenship. The issue is only if one or both are PR then they should have the sticker.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> That was because neither of them had the sticker. If your wife is a citizen there are no issues because the baby automatically gets Australian citizenship. The issue is only if one or both are PR then they should have the sticker.


Good news Mish.
As per now, 13 months old daughter has got her citizenship and Australian passport which she use to visit me for the last three months. The others that are on the way will have no problem Insha Allah.

Imagine my wife and daughter travelled back to Australia on 13th April 2015 and my visa grant letter came in on 15th Aprill.

I wish I would travel with them and I wish I knew that the grant was imminent. Would have delay their travel by changing their travel date.

Any way all is well now. Will reunite with them for the rest of my life.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That actually happened to chicken999 too and same embassy they applied at too. Her fiancé's (new husband) grant came about a week after she went back to Australia.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

A point:
My PCC was suppose to expire on 15 May 2015. and my Must Entry date is before 15 August 2015. This means the Case officer has extended my PCC by 3 months.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear friends,

After almost 2 weeks of preparation since my visa was granted, time to travel to Australia is around 4 days time. 

How should I carry myself in Airports including Dubai and Bribane in terms of what I should avoid carrying, . I was told that Dubai may be an obstacle when it comes to visa label free situation like I am now. Did they adopted the policy? Are they in a position to know that I have a valid visa quickly?

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My husband is from a high risk country too and he had to show the visa grant and both Dubai and Cairo airport.

Dubai airport was simple they just asked for the visa grant had a quick skim through and that was it.

Hope you have your winter woolies packed. It has been abit chilly in Brisbane the last couple of days.

Just remember to declare anything you need to. I always put anything I need to declare together so it is easier if they need to inspect the item.

For arrivals in Brisbane 1250am is better as it is the only arrival so you get processed faster vs 640am where quite alot of flights arrive at that time so it is quite busy.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> My husband is from a high risk country too and he had to show the visa grant and both Dubai and Cairo airport.
> 
> Dubai airport was simple they just asked for the visa grant had a quick skim through and that was it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mish.

Unfortunately, I have already booked the flight and Brisbane arrival is at 06:10am.

I wilm carry nothing to declare and in case I have to, will declare then in the card.

Will try to buy the wooliest jucket found in Nairobi as I have never been in such a chilly weather.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks Mish.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have already booked the flight and Brisbane arrival is at 06:10am.
> 
> ...


It is cold by Brisbane standards and people from warm climates. Someone from Canada would say it is not cold at all lol.

Have a safe flight


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks Mish.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have already booked the flight and Brisbane arrival is at 06:10am.
> 
> ...


I would not worry too much Hassan, the weather in Brisbane is almost identical to Nairobi at any given time of the year ( the seasons are at the same time of year as well)
So the seasonal clothing you would normally wear would be suitable. If you wear a wooly jacket at home then you will need one in Brisbane, if you dont wear one then you wont need one!
If you look at these links you can see the remarkable similarities in the climate.
https://weatherspark.com/averages/29261/Nairobi-Kenya
https://weatherspark.com/averages/34053/Brisbane-Queensland-Australia.
As you can see there are only 
a few degrees difference at most.
Hope you have a safe trip and i am sure you will love Brisbane, ( but i am biased because i live here!)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mish said:


> It is cold by Brisbane standards and people from warm climates. Someone from Canada would say it is not cold at all lol.
> 
> Have a safe flight


Pfffft, you don't know cold


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Here in melbourne is freezing !!!
I have been to brisbane, its usually most of the time humid, even in winter its not that cold.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations, Hassan! You must be so excited! I lived in Australia for 4 years up until 2011, then recently returned. It is colder now than I ever remember it in the middle of winter, so perhaps rather than a thick jacket you should bring layers 

Yes, don't forget to print a copy of your visa grant notice (I would print two and keep a digital copy on my phone/tablet just in case the immigration agents want to hold onto the hard copy). And if it doesn't include a clear explanation in your notice about Australia being a visa label free country, then you could print out this page from the DIBP website as well: Do I need a visa label in my passport?

Warm wishes!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

KitKaat said:


> Here in melbourne is freezing !!!
> I have been to brisbane, its usually most of the time humid, even in winter its not that cold.


My husband says that Brisbane is hotter than Egypt in summer! He said it is because of our humidity.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

True ... Brisbane weather is very similar to Gulf countries especially UAE.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Many thanks to you all guys

Nairobi used to be cold. But for the last fews years has been hot. Now that we were in the rainy season, is a bit cold and temperature goes to as low as 16 DCs. I heard that Brisbane becomes very hot sometimes, and sometimes cold. That is wonderful kind of weather. The weather shouldnt be constant like being cold thro out or hot thro out.

Anyway will develop adoptation features. LOL

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Congratulations, Hassan! You must be so excited! I lived in Australia for 4 years up until 2011, then recently returned. It is colder now than I ever remember it in the middle of winter, so perhaps rather than a thick jacket you should bring layers
> 
> Yes, don't forget to print a copy of your visa grant notice (I would print two and keep a digital copy on my phone/tablet just in case the immigration agents want to hold onto the hard copy). And if it doesn't include a clear explanation in your notice about Australia being a visa label free country, then you could print out this page from the DIBP website as well: Do I need a visa label in my passport?
> 
> Warm wishes!


Dear GadoGadoGal,

Thanks for the advise. Have printed already one, and will print two to be on the safer side. My email account which I used for the process and received with the grant is saved in my mobile i can access anytime provided there is network and I can show them even the senders email containing the grant letter attachment.

Will also dowload the grant plus the letter expalaining about the Australia's Visa-label Free policy which came with the visa grany letter. At Jomo Kenyatta International Airport in Nairobi, i have never seen a person with only grant letter who has departed from here. But I assume Kenya being a host of a Australian Embassy that serves almost a half of African coustries, must aware of the this free visa label policy.

Dubai must have seen people without visa in their passports travelling to Australia as it connect alot of flights from across the world.

Will update you in case of challenges if there will be any.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Sorry to inform you about my arrival in Brisbane. Have been busy in adjusting myself with Brisbane. Arrived on 3rd of May. 12 days old on Aus land.

One question in advance guys.

For people arrived on 309 visa, we know that PR will be counted 2 years from the date you lodged your application for the SC 309 at Ofshore office. 

What about the Australian citizenship? Is it counted from the date of PR grant? Or from the date you arrived in Australia? If the latter, for how long? 

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome Hassan 

Hope you enjoyed the cold this morning and yesterday .

Citizenship starts counting the minute you arrive in Australia. It is 4 years and 1 year must be PR. There are a few other things like max time outside Australia eg. No more than 90 days year before citizenship and no more than 12 months in the 4 years.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Welcome Hassan
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the cold this morning and yesterday .
> 
> Citizenship starts counting the minute you arrive in Australia. It is 4 years and 1 year must be PR. There are a few other things like max time outside Australia eg. No more than 90 days year before citizenship and no more than 12 months in the 4 years.


Many thanks to you Mish.

Brisbane is experiencing a very cold night and morning. The coldness seems to be different from that of Nairobi. Very borns-aching indeed.

Struggling to acquire the requirements to settle fully in Brisbane.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Many thanks to you Mish.
> 
> Brisbane is experiencing a very cold night and morning. The coldness seems to be different from that of Nairobi. Very borns-aching indeed.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you will settle in soon. My husband said everything was alot easier after he got a job - hopefully the same for you.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hopefully you will settle in soon. My husband said everything was alot easier after he got a job - hopefully the same for you.


Thanks dear.

Wishing the same. You live in Brisabne I think.

The smart state. QLD


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks dear.
> 
> Wishing the same. You live in Brisabne I think.
> 
> The smart state. QLD


Haha yes I do live in Brisbane nice and quiet and relaxing . My husband couldn't believe how quiet it was when he first came but is now use it it. In Cairo they go to coffee shop almost every night after work so Australia has been a big change.

A few suggestions for you to help is if you are religious go to your local church or mosque and meet some of the locals. It will help to socialise.

Other suggestions are you maybe look at a gym (if money permits) gets your out of the house. Or even join a soccer or footy club if you like that.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Haha yes I do live in Brisbane nice and quiet and relaxing . My husband couldn't believe how quiet it was when he first came but is now use it it. In Cairo they go to coffee shop almost every night after work so Australia has been a big change.
> 
> A few suggestions for you to help is if you are religious go to your local church or mosque and meet some of the locals. It will help to socialise.
> 
> Other suggestions are you maybe look at a gym (if money permits) gets your out of the house. Or even join a soccer or footy club if you like that.


Yes Mish. Already joined a football club. And usually go to Mosques actually where I meet different people and try to mix myself up with locals. I feel part of them unlike still not secures job. Applied the tax file number as you advised me online and received it today. Applied Medicare and waiting.

Centerlink advises me to test if I am eligible to get money as my wife is a benficiary of Centerlink payment. They advised her to help me apply. Busy feeling Centerlink forms these days. I am not eligible but they insisted to do so after my wife advised them of change of circumstance after I joined her here.

I will try to assimilate myself with the old Brisbanees.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Yes Mish. Already joined a football club. And usually go to Mosques actually where I meet different people and try to mix myself up with locals. I feel part of them unlike still not secures job. Applied the tax file number as you advised me online and received it today. Applied Medicare and waiting.
> 
> Centerlink advises me to test if I am eligible to get money as my wife is a benficiary of Centerlink payment. They advised her to help me apply. Busy feeling Centerlink forms these days. I am not eligible but they insisted to do so after my wife advised them of change of circumstance after I joined her here.
> 
> I will try to assimilate myself with the old Brisbanees.


Very strange that Centrelink asked you complete forms when you aren't eligible. Your wife should get classed under section 24 since you aren't eligible.

If you haven't done so yet sign up for job alerts with seek and check seek every day.

It may take some time to find a job but eventually you will find something. Unfortunately it is just the luck of the draw.

Inshallah you will find a job soon


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Very strange that Centrelink asked you complete forms when you aren't eligible. Your wife should get classed under section 24 since you aren't eligible.
> 
> If you haven't done so yet sign up for job alerts with seek and check seek every day.
> 
> ...


I was not even expecting them to tell me so. Immediately I arrived, we went there as it is must to update them any change.

On the spot, they printed a form SU004 called Special Benifit payment claim form. Also, they have suspended the single parent payment of my wife and requested my form to be submitted first. They further stated that in case my application for special Benifit payment is rejected, they will consider my wife's payment under section 24 and will get bact her single parent payment amount.

I submitted the form and we wait the outcome, which I think will be unseccessful.

Will update u the outcome.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

True I remember when my father sponsor my step mum back in 2004, she claimed payment from centrelink "Special Benefit".


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> True I remember when my father sponsor my step mum back in 2004, she claimed payment from centrelink "Special Benefit".


Yes Kiktaa. How have you been.

Was her application successful for payment?

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Please let us know the outcome. It would be interesting to know especially when we have always been told you can't get payments until PR.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Please let us know the outcome. It would be interesting to know especially when we have always been told you can't get payments until PR.


Okey Mish

Will do so Insha Allah


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I think she got the payment and she was pregnant

good luck


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Please let us know the outcome. It would be interesting to know especially when we have always been told you can't get payments until PR.


Mish,

In regards to the form I field, my application was rejected saying that I am not eligible to any type of payment and I did not elobrate on any hardship in living standard.

So as usual, the outcome became what we expected. And my wife's payment had been reversed to the Parent Payment Single.

We fulfilled the requirement of reporting the change.


----------

